# Weights



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I currently have two young doelings... one's Nubian and the other is a LaMancha/Oberhasli cross. They are 4 months old, give or take a week or two. 

I weighed them this morning on the bathroom scale. The Nubian weighs about 35 pounds, the LaMancha about 40 pounds, give or take a pound or two - hard to tell with the struggling. 

They get hay all the time; they get to split Blue Seal Caprine Challenger feed in the morning and in the evening (about a pound each feeding). In with that feed is a handful of BOSS, a half serving of Goat Balancer and about 1/4 of a serving of Goatzilla. They don't have any browse in their area (they ate it all) but I do take them out daily for about an hour for free range browsing, unless it's raining. 

I can't seem to find a recommended growth chart for these breeds. I know the Nubian comes from slow growing lines (I had a related doeling that I was trying to get to breeding weight last winter, unfortunately she passed in May). I know little about the LaMancha/Obserhasli cross other than she's sweet and I love her (I fell in love with her at a fair and bought her after my other doeling died).

Are we on the right track? Would you change anything? 












Thank you for any advice.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 23, 2013)

Since no one has answered, I will comment. Since we have Boer/Nubian crosses. They are maybe a little small for their age, but not too bad looking.   Genetics can for sure play a roll. I would say. But I always figure if you are at .4 or .5 lbs per day gain and they are 8 lbs at birth and they gain 12 to 15 lbs a month, then you are doing pretty well.   So they are a little under that, but they still look good.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 23, 2013)

From these pics, they look to be decent in size  and body condition. I can see a little hip bone on the lamancha, (but I am not familiar with them) and I know babies can have bonier/leggier growth before putting on muscle. Certain dairy babies seem to be a bit skinnier as they grow out the first year too it seems. If they were from triplet or more births, they will likely seem smaller or slower to grow at first than singles or twins. I can't help with what they should weigh, but if they are gaining well and are able to maintain a nice enough body condition, then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jul 24, 2013)

I have had them since the first week in June. I will weigh them again in a few weeks to be sure they're gaining. 

I did worm them (and repeated in 14 days) when I first got them with albendazole. I am fairly certain the nubian had worms, as I know a member of her flock that was sold had a reported large infestation. 

We just had the first cutting of hay this season last week, so maybe I need to get new hay? Should I change to meat goat feed with a higher protein percent? 


Thank you both for your comments and reassurances. I'm still pretty new to this goat thing and want to make sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 24, 2013)

It sounds like they are getting a bit of grain product twice a day. I wouldn't push more protein unless you think they are underweight or too skinny. Good hay and any browse or pasture they have access to are the best foods.


----------



## daisyjack (Jul 24, 2013)

I also got a Nubian this year on the skinny side. in doing some research you want them to gain about 10 lb a month plus birth weight. so your doe should be around 40+ lb.  my doe is 48 lb. and she is 5 1/2 months.  she is from quads and had a  heavy worm load and coccidia when I got her and I am still battling  with it I have wormed her 4 times since I got her and I will be doing another fecal in a week. I would recommend getting fecal done on them just to make sure.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jul 24, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> It sounds like they are getting a bit of grain product twice a day. I wouldn't push more protein unless you think they are underweight or too skinny. Good hay and any browse or pasture they have access to are the best foods.


So that's my question, I guess. Are they sufficiently skinny to warrant more protein? What would YOU do?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 24, 2013)

I personally, would hesitate to add more grain at this point. 

I learned the hard way that goats can founder Too much grain and an imbalance of Cah cause big problems. I don't know how folks that feed primarily grain products (like to meat boar wethers) can feed so much protein, lack of hay and still have healthy animals....but then again, maybe since they are terminal it doesn't matter as much if they are sent to the freezer relatively quickly???? I don't know.  The healthiest goats seem to be the ones raised on almost exclusive weeds/browse/hay. I do feed grain to growing babies and lactating or pregnant animals, but I am cautious and try to keep a more grass/hay based diet for healthier animals.

I think (and I am only judging from pics....I can't see or touch your animals or know their worm status, etc......) I would be pretty satisfied with their weights and condition if they were mine. 

You will have to judge that for yourself though. Every farmer or herdsman gets to know their animals and will learn the best management by observing and being aware of changes in each of your animals. Are they active and alert with sleek/shiny coats? Are their movements easy and smooth, no limping or anything out of the ordinary? If you feel they are too skinny, then add a little bit of grain. If they get a little bit too much padding over their ribs, then cut back a little. Thankfully there is usually a lot of range for correct feeding when it comes to most animals. Don't be afraid to make a decision.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jul 24, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I personally, would hesitate to add more grain at this point.
> 
> I learned the hard way that goats can founder Too much grain and an imbalance of Cah cause big problems. I don't know how folks that feed primarily grain products (like to meat boar wethers) can feed so much protein, lack of hay and still have healthy animals....but then again, maybe since they are terminal it doesn't matter as much if they are sent to the freezer relatively quickly???? I don't know.  The healthiest goats seem to be the ones raised on almost exclusive weeds/browse/hay. I do feed grain to growing babies and lactating or pregnant animals, but I am cautious and try to keep a more grass/hay based diet for healthier animals.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I was looking for an opinion and I really appreciate your input. They are very active and alert, appear healthy, if a bit skinnyish. 

Looking back at photos, when I first got her though, I don't see much of a difference.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 24, 2013)

When we first got Bambi, our nubian, she was around 6 months I think and was very skinny. I was used to slightly chubby little adult nigerians so I worried quite a bit. Dairy kids seem to be skinny in my opinion. I would weigh them every week and get a fecal done if you can. Then you will at least be able to see if they are gaining weekly and will know the worm/egg status of your girls. If you feel they are skinny, don't be afraid to add another 1/4 or or 1/2 cup of grain a day and just see how they do.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 24, 2013)

I raise Nigerians, but we have many goat buddies who raise all breeds.

I don't know of specific ideal weights, but based on the pictures your goats seem to be in good condition.

They look very well cared for.

And your feeding schedule seems good.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jul 25, 2013)

We have 7 lamancha kids on the farm right now. I wouldn't change anything about how you are doing it.  Don't worry about "ideal size".  I have a set of twins that have almost a 15lb difference between them at 4.5 months old.  They look fine to me.  

If you are considering breeding, you will want to make sure they are close to full grown when you breed, or it will stunt their growth. I would say at least 80 lbs when you breed them.


----------



## meme (Jul 25, 2013)

They look like they have a bigger frame than my Nubian kids, but less coverage. None of them look bad, but some more condition wouldn't hurt. I know at 13 weeks, our Nubian triplets were all just under 50 pounds. I haven't weighed the one we retained since then.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jul 25, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> None of them look bad, but some more condition wouldn't hurt.


And forgive me for being totally ignorant, how would you go about changing things to improve condition?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 26, 2013)

SuperChemicalGirl said:
			
		

> meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give them more/higher quality feed. Usually to increase the cover on an animal you feed grain and/or alfalfa hay. (Or more of it if it's already being fed.)


----------



## meme (Jul 26, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> SuperChemicalGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! High quality feed and lots of it.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jul 26, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a pound a day of Blue Seal Caprine Challenger is not considered this? Can someone throw out some quantity and brand names?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 26, 2013)

I would read the reply that ragdollcatlady posted on 7/24 at 7:16 pm again before I was to feed them a lot more grain.

She is correct, goats can founder from too much grain.

I've seen a post on here where someone asked what was wrong with her goats feet, and she appeared foundered.

Before I radically changed their feed I would learn more about how to measure their body condition on the 5 point scale.

You can google and find more information, or search on this site.

Like ragdollcatlady without putting my hands on the goats they do not appear to be "underconditoned".


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jul 26, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> I would read the reply that ragdollcatlady posted on 7/24 at 7:16 pm again before I was to feed them a lot more grain.
> 
> She is correct, goats can founder from too much grain.
> 
> ...


For those of you looking for the body condition score: 
http://www.ans.iastate.edu/faculty/morrical/acc/GoatResearch.pdf

I need to go out and feel their sternums, but I think they're somewhere between 2 and 3 which is the low end of healthy. 

Thank you.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 26, 2013)

SuperChemicalGirl said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jul 28, 2013)

They got weighed today. Since last Sunday they each gained 4 lbs. I am not going to worry. I didn't change anything.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 28, 2013)

Weighing them to see if they are gaining and how much is a good place to start. It sounds like they are growing fine. 

I think adding weight, (barring worms or a health condition) is very easy and small changes can make a large impact fairly quickly in most cases. That is why I suggested adding only another 1/4 cup or 1/2 cup extra feed if/when you do decide to make a change. Two weeks with that little bit extra will usually have a pretty obvious effect. If I understand correctly a 2.5 to 3 on the body condition scale is actually ideal for most (open) breeding animals. I interpret that to mean pets as well.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been 7 weeks (time flies when you're having fun) and each goat has put on 15 pounds. They are up to 50 (Nubian) and 55 (LaMancha). 

So... now would you change anything? Or is that the right rate? Someone above said 12-15 lbs a month, another said 10.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Nov 23, 2013)

The LaMancha is 77 lbs today, the Nubian is 72, give or take a lb or 2 due to struggling. 

The LaMancha still looks bony to me in her hips/butt but she's a beast everywhere else.


----------



## meme (Dec 22, 2013)

They look much better! Keep up their current feeding regimen, and they should do great. Great job with them!


----------

